# Live Chat Room?



## fenglong

How about a live chat room? =)


----------



## MJS

IIRC, quite some time ago...prior to me joining the forum, I believe there was a chat room.  I believe it was removed as it proved to be too difficult to mod and turned into more of a headache than anything else.  I don't know if Bob is interested in reviving the idea or not.


----------



## fenglong

Aww, shame =/

Wasn't thinking of a moderated one tbh...


----------



## shesulsa

Without moderation this place would be a dungheap ... kind of like a few others on the web. A moderated chat would be in keeping with the spirit of the site. If you need to say something not in keeping with the rules, perhaps you should say it somewhere else.


----------



## Twin Fist

or, how about we stop trying to control free speech, and just let people use the ignore feature if they are offended? bottom line is, if i dont like someone or thier opinions, i can grow up, get a thicker skin, or just use the available ignore feature and BOOM

problem solved.

trying to avoid a so called dung heap just leads to censorship


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Sorry to come off harsh, but it's a headache I don't want.

In the past we had one.  It wasn't much used, and when it was we had porn, spam and jackasses running wild...And the odd disgruntled former member shopping for members for their new MT killer site that vanished 6 weeks later..  The controls at the time to try and block them were a PITA, there were security and stability issues and it was just way more headache than it was worth to us.  IF! vB had a solid integrated solution that would tie tightly into the core software I'd reconsider (though it's be a premium feature in all likelihood).  There are some add-ins but they are poorly supported and there's no guarantee that if I use one, that it'll continue to work 3 or 4 upgrades later (happened with 2 of them we tried).

As to censorship, run your own site you can let folks do what they want and set the rules as you like. Here, it's my call, and much as I like some topics personally, or might swear like a drunken sailor in 'real life', wading through seas of it here isn't on my 'todo' list. Sorry.


ok, back to the cluster that's my day so far.....


----------



## Tez3

Just putting people on ignore may not sort the problem, a longish while ago there was a chap who posted up some quite bad anti semitic stuff, he also PM'd it to me, would you suggest I just shrug and put him on ignore, putting the hatred down to 'free speech', because that just gives people like that a licence to carry on and maybe take it further. So many people say why didn't the Jews in Germany fight back, say something etc. Some did obviously but others, took the view similiar to TF's that it was free speech, it wouldn't hurt you and it should be ignored. I think we know what happened. The other thing is as well, this is Bob's online 'house/dojo' he's invited us in so has a right to say what sort of language is acceptable, what subjects and how rude or not people can be. I wouldn't stand for swearing and insulting people in my home whether virtual or not so there's no reason to expect anything different here. 
'Free speech' isn't an excuse for being rude, ignorant or inconsiderate of others.


----------



## Twin Fist

if bob dont want it, thats cool

if the software is shaky, thats cool too

but a few four letter words? that a profanity filter will catch anyway? people need to grow up.

free speech applies to all speech or it doesnt apply to any speech
in theory anyway...lol


----------



## Tez3

Twin Fist said:


> if bob dont want it, thats cool
> 
> if the software is shaky, thats cool too
> 
> but a few four letter words? that a profanity filter will catch anyway? people need to grow up.
> 
> free speech applies to all speech or it doesnt apply to any speech
> in theory anyway...lol



Swearing isn't free speech, it's lack of imagination.


----------



## jks9199

Tez3 said:


> 'Free speech' isn't an excuse for being rude, ignorant or inconsiderate of others.



Bears repeating.  If more people would keep this in mind, moderation work around here would be much simpler.


----------



## Twin Fist

Tez3 said:


> Swearing isn't free speech, it's lack of imagination.


to you

not to me

i like a nice rant with colorful language


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> Sorry to come off harsh, but it's a headache I don't want.
> 
> In the past we had one.  It wasn't much used, and when it was we had porn, spam and jackasses running wild...And the odd disgruntled former member shopping for members for their new MT killer site that vanished 6 weeks later..  The controls at the time to try and block them were a PITA, there were security and stability issues and it was just way more headache than it was worth to us.  IF! vB had a solid integrated solution that would tie tightly into the core software I'd reconsider (though it's be a premium feature in all likelihood).  There are some add-ins but they are poorly supported and there's no guarantee that if I use one, that it'll continue to work 3 or 4 upgrades later (happened with 2 of them we tried).
> 
> As to censorship, run your own site you can let folks do what they want and set the rules as you like. Here, it's my call, and much as I like some topics personally, or might swear like a drunken sailor in 'real life', wading through seas of it here isn't on my 'todo' list. Sorry.
> 
> 
> ok, back to the cluster that's my day so far.....


aww come on Bob...you and I both know that people are basically good and nice and they would behave like adults every single time they posted... now if you excuse me I must go lay down because I don't feel so well and I can't believe I even jokingly typed that about the topic


----------



## Tez3

Twin Fist said:


> to you
> 
> not to me
> 
> i like a nice rant with colorful language




However, we aren't here for you to vent your frustrations, we have lives.


----------



## Twin Fist

and thats why they invented the ignore button.

everyone wins!!



Tez3 said:


> However, we aren't here for you to vent your frustrations, we have lives.


----------



## Tez3

Twin Fist said:


> and thats why they invented the ignore button.
> 
> everyone wins!!



No, you are just looking for an excuse to behave in an anti social way disguised as 'free speech'.


----------



## Twin Fist

read minds much?

you realize the folly of trying to assume you know anyone's motivations, dont you?


----------



## Tez3

Twin Fist said:


> read minds much?
> 
> you realize the folly of trying to assume you know anyone's motivations, dont you?




Nothing to do with minds, the lack of or motivation. You write, we take it at face value. Bad language isn't free speech, it's telling us that you can't be bothered to think about writing in such a way as to put your point over while observing common decencies. Politeness costs nothing and you catch more flies with honey than you do vinegar. More people will consider your points if they aren't assaulted with a barrage of crudity. You can say they can put you on ignore, do you really want to post stuff up and have no one read it, is there a point in that?


----------



## shesulsa

Truth in advertising:




"UNfriendly" ... "adults" ... should know enough to go elsewhere.


----------



## Twin Fist

you are projecting your own prejudices onto other again.

politeness is relative

decency is relative

crudity is relative.

you are judging others by an arbitrary standard that may not apply to them.

in short, take care of yourself and dont worry so much about others, what they do and why they do it,

perfect example, your diatribe about how describing female martial arts as "cute" was insulting? i thought it was crap, but i wouldnt want to say you cant post it.

you may think something someone else says is crap, but who are you to say that shouldnt be allowed to say it?

you are either down with free speech, and that means the stuff we dont like to, or you are not.

you seem to be not.


----------



## Twin Fist

as forums go, this is about the least contentious i have ever been to.

try some of the political ones....

jeez



shesulsa said:


> Truth in advertising:
> 
> View attachment 16048
> 
> "UNfriendly" ... "adults" ... should know enough to go elsewhere.


----------



## MJS

So, in a nutshell, to answer the OP....no, the odds of a chat room coming back to MT are the same odds that we'd see snowfall in hell....lol.


----------



## Twin Fist

hey, if daddy says no, it's no


----------



## MJS

Twin Fist said:


> hey, if daddy says no, it's no



To be honest with you, I'd rather not have one.  One less issue to deal with.


----------



## Tez3

Twin Fist said:


> you are projecting your own prejudices onto other again.
> 
> politeness is relative
> 
> decency is relative
> 
> crudity is relative.
> 
> you are judging others by an arbitrary standard that may not apply to them.
> 
> in short, take care of yourself and dont worry so much about others, what they do and why they do it,
> 
> perfect example, your diatribe about how describing female martial arts as "cute" was insulting? i thought it was crap, but i wouldnt want to say you cant post it.
> 
> you may think something someone else says is crap, but who are you to say that shouldnt be allowed to say it?
> 
> you are either down with free speech, and that means the stuff we dont like to, or you are not.
> 
> you seem to be not.



Sigh, I don't think you'd know a diatribe if it came up and bit your ankle. You seem to miss entirely what is being said here...you said you like a rant with 'colourful language' and you like free speech. Now, no ones saying you can't disagree strongly with people but is it necessary to use the F word to say them? No one is saying you shouldn't say things but is there a point in being insulting while you are saying it? In most cases politeness isn't subjective, there are standards that most people accept, the standards for MT are laid out. Your posts are like those of a kid who has discovered swear words and wants to shock people, it doesn't shock people, it bores them. It's the old codger in the corner of the mess, the one who left the service after a few years and won't let go, sit's there droning on and on and on, no one wants to be unkind so they put up with him, they feel sorry for him, poor ole bugger' they say ' he can't help it'. A damning incitement that, people putting up with you because you can't help it. You can criticise me all you like, water off a ducks back but at least I don't commit the cardinal sin of being a bore.  

One day I will launch a diatribe just for you so you can see what happens when I do get annoyed rofl, I'm rarely annoyed on here whatever yo think. And yes 'cute' is still very twee and naff. Use real words not soppy excuses for descriptions.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Add a chat room: Not at this time.  Maybe later, probably not though.


Everything else....folks, please take the argument private.  K? Thanks.


----------

